# Waxstock tickets



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just a quick question can you pay on arrival for waxstock?


----------



## k1ngf1sher (Apr 16, 2016)

yes @ £15 per adult


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I believe you can but the tickets will not be the same price as advance tickets. You could last year i know, sure this year will be the same.


----------

